# Isshinryu Roll Call



## setboy (Dec 7, 2006)

How about it? any other Isshinryu karate ka Here?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2006)

For a few years, a long long time ago...in the late 1970s. Then I moved!


----------



## Isshinryufighter (Dec 7, 2006)

Yep.  Should have tested for my Shodan by now but I left the area of my teacher.   Shihan ( Now GM Albert Mady 9th Dan)


----------



## setboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Isshinryufighter said:


> Yep.  Should have tested for my Shodan by now but I left the area of my teacher.   Shihan ( Now GM Albert Mady 9th Dan)



thats a shame.

where are you now?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 7, 2006)

Present!

Isshinryu is one of the MA's I am currently studying.


----------



## setboy (Dec 8, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:


> Present!
> 
> Isshinryu is one of the MA's I am currently studying.



Where do you study? Rank? what other MA's do you do?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 8, 2006)

setboy said:


> Where do you study? Rank? what other MA's do you do?


I study in Winnipeg, MB, Canada.  Brown belt.  I also do BJJ (blue belt) and kickboxing.

And you?


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 9, 2006)

*I am not an Isshin ryu stylist,  I have however always found it to be a fascinating style. We had two Isshin ryu stylist that were USA team members at a camp many years ago. They taught me the kata wansu, now mind you I was only a yellow belt at the time(24 years ago), I have since forgotten that version of wansu.   There was not any Isshin ryu stylist in my area so , I did not have a chance to study it further. I have read some on the style, but never studied it officially. *


----------



## searcher (Dec 9, 2006)

I trained in Isshinryu under the guidance of Lonnie Lorrance.   I had a great time with the training and even though I don't train it anymore I still use several of the techniques into my school.


----------



## setboy (Dec 10, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:


> I study in Winnipeg, MB, Canada.  Brown belt.  I also do BJJ (blue belt) and kickboxing.
> 
> And you?




I study in Stow, Ohio. sho Dan


----------



## keri-waza (Dec 19, 2006)

Brown Belt in Knoxville Tn. under sensei's lewis and seiber. they are under Grand Master Harold Mitchum.


----------

